# Meditando en Chincheros...



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Bueno, esta vez le toca a ese pintoresco pueblito en el valle sagrado llamado Chincheros. Esta mas alto que el Cusco, creo que a 3,800 m y por lo que el guia me dijo, :gossip: fue "hermoseado" por la primerisima Eliane Karp, ya que ella vivio ahi hace an~os, cuando ya se habia separado de Alejandro, y vivia con un shaman, el cual tuvo un cargo durante el periodo de Toledo.
Tampoco dejan tomar fotos dentro de su iglesia, que es muy parecida a la de Andahuaylillas, su plaza esta muy bien cuidada, y tiene un cielo estrellado extraordinario: Ya que esta a mas altura y tiene menos luminosidad que el Cusco, en Chincheros no solo puedes ver las estrellas, sino hasta nubes cosmicas tambien, era como ver la misma via lactea arriba de ti, una experiencia inolvidable. :drool:


Esta es la garita de control donde se paga el ingreso (si tienes DNI del Cusco, no pagas)










ya entrando al pueblo
























































En la plaza central se pueden comprar diversas artesanias:
























































Entrada a la iglesia: (No sepermiten fotos)




























































































Miren que paisajes :drool: 


















































































Muro Inca visto desde otro angulo:









































































Tengo que justificar el titulo de esta trenza :nuts:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow! lindas las fotos!.. habia olvidado las escaleritas.. también hay un museo de sitio no?.. hace tieeeempo que fui por ahi.. y me gustó mucho.. no sabía que no se podían tomar fotos dentro de la iglesia.. pero si recuerdo que era impresionante... 
Gracias por las fotos! 

pd. linda la última foto tmb! jeje


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

SIP ES LINDO,. PERO FUI HACE TIEMPO JEJEJ!!!!!!!
no tngo DNI todavia! jeje!
en mapi tb con dni de cusqueño no pagas (soolo domingos)


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Excelentes fotos, hermoso lugar!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Simplemente hermoso, hermoso


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bien simpático Chincheros. No llegué a conocer ese pueblo, sin duda vale la pena conocerlo!


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

hermozo ,,pueblo y su entorno!!....deberian hacer q todas las casas se pinten de blanco.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Fotos Impecables, sin duda Chincheros es un pueblo muy hermoso. :colgate:


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Hermosisimo lugar bien encantador ese lugar.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos!!! Muy bello Chincheros!!!


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Lindo Chincheros, visite rapidamente el pueblo pues estaba con un grupo de turistas , lo que mas me impresiono fue el paisaje y la vuelta al Cuzco cuando se ven los sembrios como retazos de tejido multicolor. Buenas fotos :cheers:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Tantos lindos recuerdos de esta hermosa zona, espeor volver muy pronto!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, que bonito ese pueblo, me gustó mucho.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Qué bonito!!! La mayoría de las paredes de color blanco. Un pueblito súper lindo, muero de ganas de ir nuevamente al Cuzco. 
Gracias por el thread (En realidad, gracias por todos los threads que haz colgado en la última semana)


----------



## crlwaly1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Buena voz por la fotos chevere........cuando vaya de nuevo a Cusco en Julio ire por ahi otra vez...

Salu2
Crlwaly
Aqp:lol:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

simpre habia escuchado de ese lugar pero no imagine q fuera tan bello, exlentes fotos, creo q hay pasas la noche para ir de madrugada al machu pichu??


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hermoso, el tipico pueblo a los alrededores de la capital imperial , los paisajes simplemente geniales.


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

pacolam said:


> Qué bonito!!! La mayoría de las paredes de color blanco. Un pueblito súper lindo, muero de ganas de ir nuevamente al Cuzco.
> Gracias por el thread (En realidad, gracias por todos los threads que haz colgado en la última semana)


De nada!


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

tacall said:


> simpre habia escuchado de ese lugar pero no imagine q fuera tan bello, exlentes fotos, creo q hay pasas la noche para ir de madrugada al machu pichu??


Hum, no. Creo que el tren sale a eso de las 4 o 5 de la mana~na, pero la estacion esta por otro lado. Sin embargo si alguna vez pasas por Chincheros de noche, no te pierdas el cielo estrellado, que es insuperable ( a no ser que este nublado).


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Tienen más fotos de esta zona  me quede enamorada de Chincheros


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Recontra mostro, Chincheros!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Epa!, que lindo lugar. Hace muchos años fui allí, pero estuve de pasadita y no pude ver todo :bash: ... bueno, será motivo para regresar al Cuzco, y de paso ver también el templo de Wiracocha en Raqchi


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Buenas fotos tio!!, yo fui ahora tambien hace un par de meses , solo q fui al final del dia!!, estaba lloviendo y hacia un frio de mi***a!, ese pueblito es muy pintoresco!!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bonito sitio, lo conocí en el 2005. Los paisajes son impresionantes.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Para algun forista cusqueno, es en esta localidad donde piensan construir el nuevo aeropuerto de Chincheros?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Cerca a ese sitio. En verdad deberían buscar otro sitio porque sería un crimen destruir paisajes tan bonitos.


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Tyrone said:


> Epa!, que lindo lugar. Hace muchos años fui allí, pero estuve de pasadita y no pude ver todo :bash: ... bueno, será motivo para regresar al Cuzco, y de paso ver también el templo de Wiracocha en Raqchi


Jeje, veo que las fotos te convencieron...y eso que esos sitios son mucho mejores en vivo. Raqchi no es un destino muy popular, y es tan hermosos como el valle sagrado.


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

sebvill said:


> Cerca a ese sitio. En verdad deberían buscar otro sitio porque sería un crimen destruir paisajes tan bonitos.


Tengo ideas encontradas. Por un lado esta el desarrollo que el aeropuerto traeria, y por otro la destruccion de hermosos parajes.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*que paisajes, que colorido, lindas vistas.*


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

sebvill said:


> Cerca a ese sitio. En verdad deberían buscar otro sitio porque sería un crimen destruir paisajes tan bonitos.





Ekeko said:


> Tengo ideas encontradas. Por un lado esta el desarrollo que el aeropuerto traeria, y por otro la destruccion de hermosos parajes.


no necesariamente son conceptos encontrados el aeropuerto y el entorno, siempre y cuando se haga un proyecto responsable con mínimo impacto ambiental, cultural y social ... es posible.

El diseño del aeropuerto debería "mimetizarse" con su entorno y no buscar resaltar con una fachada tipo "Miami" por ejemplo :nuts:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué pajas tus últimos threads Ekeko! Muy chéveres las fotos! Se ve lindo el pueblo, me gusta el pasto natural que se ve por todos lados, hace bonito contraste con el blanco de las casas.


----------



## crlwaly1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheveres las fotos muy buenas..........y más aun chincheros

Salu2
Crlwaly


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

La pampa en la que se ubicaria el aeropuerto no se puede apreciar desde el pueblo y viceversa...esta muy lejos del poblado de Chincheros.


----------



## licopas (Aug 20, 2007)

Linda verdad? Como se vera un aeropuerto ahi?


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

Pensar que de pequeño lo conoci, que lugar tan bonito, Dios los bendiga.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*buena voz ...*



Kuntur Apuchin said:


> La pampa en la que se ubicaria el aeropuerto no se puede apreciar desde el pueblo y viceversa...esta muy lejos del poblado de Chincheros.


..Sería interesante que el Cuzco tenga 2 aeropuertos, uno local y otro internacional ...


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

Que recuerdos... muy bello chinchero tengo algunas fotos despues las subo


----------

